# New Urban Decay stuff...yum yum.



## moonrevel (Oct 7, 2005)

Since I live within walking distance of Sephora (dangerous), I decided to go buy something to cheer me up today, and discovered that Urban Decay has some lovely new things! I guess the only upside of them discontinuing all their good products, and failing to keep up with demand for their popular products (Primer Potion!), is that they are releasing new stuff.

They have sort of reincarnated the flavored body powders as these rather phallic looking things in three flavors: Cosmopolitan, Mai Tai, and Pina Colada: http://www.urbandecay.com/detail.cfm?pid=240

In the same three flavors, they also have these flavored Body Balms: http://www.urbandecay.com/detail.cfm?pid=239

And, also, they have these fabulous lipglosses in the same three flavors: http://www.urbandecay.com/detail.cfm?pid=234
Here's a vaguely fuzzy picture of the Cosmopolitan lipgloss on my lips. These are all lightly pigmented, but soooooo soft (like MAC's Lipgelees) and actually have a flavor, though not necessarily what you would imagine those three drinks to taste like:






Urban Decay has a few other random new things, like a new Face Case, Lip Case, and Eye Case. They also have this website exclusive lipgloss ring, which is tempting to a UD fiend like me, but a little pricey: http://www.urbandecay.com/detail.cfm?PID=233&SID=1063

I hope UD keeps up with adding new things, but I also hope they don't totally eliminate all the good stuff that made them famous. I'm sure they want to stay trendy and current, but I wish they wouldn't do that at the expense of those of us who have been devotees for many years. Go check out the new stuff...it's pretty fun!

EDIT: I don't know when this stuff will be on the Sephora website, but just in general, here's a Sephora code to get free shipping on orders of $30 or more: SPECIAL2, valid through November 7th.

EDIT 2: After a few drinks, I decided it was a good idea to order the Urban Decay Skull Ring, which I probably wouldn't have done while sober (my boyfriend just left for a year in Belgium, so I've been lonely), hehe.  So, I wanted to show you guys some pics, since I figure no one else would be excited but my makeup fanatic internet friends!

Here's the cute box it came in, and two of the lipgloss pans sitting in there:




And here's the super fun ring:










Just wanted to share, in case anyone has a few drinks and decides $50 is reasonable to spend on such a thing.


----------



## tracie (Oct 7, 2005)

ahhhhhh!!! i want the new stuff!!

That eye shadow case is totally tempting because I need more vert, and there are a few shadows of theirs that I don't have.  

Would you describe that lipgloss as smoother than the lipgunks they already have?


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 7, 2005)

I'd say they are a cross between the Lipgunks and the Slick Pot Glosses.  They aren't as pigmented as the Lipgunks, but they have that soft, butter feeling of the Pot Glosses (and are more pigmented than those).  The only thing that pisses me off about the cases lately is the packaging...I really miss the old cases with that sexy silver or purple metal case.  I'm vaguely wary of these cardboardish cases.


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 7, 2005)

I got really excited when I read this post...but then I checked out the stuff at UD.com and Im sadly not as excited...as much as I wish I could be. Maybe this will change...


----------



## Rowan (Oct 7, 2005)

Awesome!  Thanks for the links.  I like UD, but don't have too many things from them.  I'll have to check out the new Shadow Box.  The descriptions of the colors make them all sound so nice!  I've heard the "Cowboy" shadows have chunky glitter in them, which I don't like, but I'll have to see that for myself.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Oct 8, 2005)

wow. i've been wanting one of their flavored body powders for awhile. these new cases are ugly, though! guess i'll have to find a real cheap one off ebay...


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice stuff! I'm kind of hoping they'll put a bunch of new lipgunks, seeing as they demolished a good number in their last RIP thingy. I don't use lipsticks anywhere near as often as gunks, but a great shame they wiped them out entirely. Hopefully this means more new products on the UD horizon...


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvtinkerbell23* 
_wow. i've been wanting one of their flavored body powders for awhile. these new cases are ugly, though! guess i'll have to find a real cheap one off ebay..._

 
Hahah, when I was looking at them, I just kind of stood there holding one with this really puzzled look on my face, then some of the girls who work there who I know came over, and they just kind of looked at them with a puzzled face, until I eventually said, "Is it just me, or does this look like some kind of sex toy?"


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 8, 2005)

o_o mmm flavoured body balms


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Cool stuff*

I like the look of the e/s pallette. I'll check it out in person--which colors do people like from it?

Also what products have they discontinued?


----------



## tracie (Oct 9, 2005)

VERT! I love that green


----------



## Grace (Oct 9, 2005)

i was excited seeing the new face case but it's mostly the same colors in all the other face cases...i'll have to check the site for more goodies though


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 
_Also what products have they discontinued?_

 
They got rid of the nail polishes, a bunch of the Lipgunks, the lipsticks, the old flavored body powders...that's just what I can think of off the top of my head!


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 13, 2005)

*bump* for new pics!


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the links & the pics! Off to look


----------



## banana (Oct 13, 2005)

Did anyone see the skull eyeshadow palette.  *bites nails*


----------



## sigwing (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm a sucker for shadow palettes.....I actually might need this one!

The packaging IS odd on the new cocktail flavored powders, but maybe they're supposed to look like a glass you might get one in at a bar?  I need to see one of those a little closer.  I would have preferred maybe something with a bigger leopard print powder puff!  I'd buy it just for the puff! *s*


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_Did anyone see the skull eyeshadow palette. *bites nails*_

 
I saw it at Sephora...it is pretty cute, but the shadows seem so tiny.  The color selection is nice, though.


----------



## Peaches (Oct 27, 2005)

Can anyone tell me which eyeshadows are in the First Date/Pin Up, Gypsy Den and Side Show face cases? Any of them have Chopper? Pleeeease


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 13, 2005)

i really want the ring is it worth it? i'm a huge UD fan i love the e/s and the lipgloss...


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidsirenhoney* 
_i really want the ring is it worth it? i'm a huge UD fan i love the e/s and the lipgloss..._

 
I have to say, I have not regretted paying the rather obscene amount for the UD ring.  I've worn it pretty much every day (it's a little big, so it takes some time to get used to it) since I bought it.  I like the glosses; they smell nice and minty, and aren't as sticky as the regular XXX glosses.  I think it's super cute, and I get a lot of compliments on it!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow, they even have their own brush belt! I wouldn't mind one of those! Seeing as it's not as expensive as a MAC one. That ring is pretty funny, but I so wish they had more lipgunks!


----------

